

Peter Thiel Knows Bubbles, And This Is ‘Not A Bubble’ - wslh
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/08/04/peter-thiel-knows-bubbles-and-this-is-not-a-bubble/

======
codex
This piece is ridiculous. An investor who owns $1.7 billion in Facebook stock
is downplaying the idea of a bubble before he has the chance to sell any of
it. Shocking. I was rather hoping he'd decide to shave millions-to-hundreds-
of-millions of dollars from his net worth by popping the bubble publicly in
the Wall Street Journal.

And his reasoning is impeccable; we're not in a bubble because there are no
crazy launch parties. Clearly, that's how investors value assets. But last I
checked there was a recent bubble in real estate, but I didn't see many crazy
launch parties there. So now I'm quite confused.

